# 18's vs. 19's vs. 20's Wheels



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Interested in your thoughts, opinions and experience with these sizes. (Anything bigger, feel the wrath of the ban gods)
Might be a slow start but a picture comparison will be nice.

18's I've found to be the most comfortable and decently priced. Think I paid $125 each last time.

19's looked the best but damaged 2 tires quite easily and at $250 a tire, not fun to be replacing tires. Also road noise was extreme!

Never owned any 20's

Discuss.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> Interested in your thoughts, opinions and experience with these sizes. (Anything bigger, feel the wrath of the ban gods)
> Might be a slow start but a picture comparison will be nice.
> 
> 18's I've found to be the most comfortable and decently priced. Think I paid $125 each last time.
> ...


The bigger the wheel, the greater the wheel weight. Greater unsprung weight means compromised handling, and greater rotational weight means compromised fuel economy and acceleration. 

19" is an oddball size that's difficult to get affordable tires in. 20" is just "bling."


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm mostly concerned with look in this department, I'll keep my ECO wheels for autocross, but I'd like 20s for the street. 18s are obviously the easiest to come by, but I'm not modding to look like everybody else... Ultimately it'll depend on if the wife likes them and I have the money! lol


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

you got my vote for 18's. Any bigger and you're just asking for a destroyed tire/wheel with the smallest imperfection on the road. I don't know where you're from, but I'm from PA, and anything bigger than 18 is just asinine here lol.


----------



## Moose (Mar 24, 2012)

also, dont forget about comfort. I noticed a huge change from my 16's to 18's. I personally wouldn't go any bigger now the 18's, they are just bare-able. But If you are willing to put up with the feeling of every bump stiffly run up your spine, then yah get the 19's or 20's! They do look pretty Gnarly


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I already have a solid upper engine mount, the vibration killed the ride for me way back when I got it, so I'm not too worried about the ride with 20s. lol Now, road conditions? THAT I'm worried about... I unfortunately got stationed in VA Beach and the roads are horrendous out here.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

boats4life said:


> I already have a solid upper engine mount, the vibration killed the ride for me way back when I got it, so I'm not too worried about the ride with 20s. lol Now, road conditions? THAT I'm worried about... I unfortunately got stationed in VA Beach and the roads are horrendous out here.


In that case, as Moose mentioned, you can forget about 20s. Get some 18s and inflate them a few PSI under sidewall max or you'll be bending a rim in no time.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

If I wait till I get restationed, it shouldn't be a problem, lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its 19s or 20s for me I still am undecided on rims since the ones u found acually dont come in 5x105

h3llion


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Road conditions aren't really a problem here in Phoenix. Plus I know every pot hole in the areas I frequent and hardly stray. 
I might not even have them on year round to preserve tires and keep bad attention at bay. 
My daily commute is 15 minutes each way and will be going straight into the garage so no need to "floss" during that time. Lol

I'm sure I had a bad tire combo with the 19's which had a side wall of probably less than 2 inches. Anyone know what tire sizes luxury cars run?

Wish I knew someone with 20's to see what the ride is like..


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

For the love of god please don't put bigger than 18s on it.

All you'll do is screw up the suspension geometry and put heavy ass wheels on a car with already small brakes. It looks retarded and you'll stop like ****.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Briefly looked at this when choosing my Cruze, really not scientific, but just observed, the larger the wheel, the lower the profile of the tire. Didn't do the math, but quickly came to the conclusion that the overall diameter of the tire is about the same.

One thing I did notice in checking tire prices, those lower profile tires skyrocketed in price. There is only about 4" of clearance now between my 2LT tires and the bottom of the wheel well. Didn't check the play on the struts, but seems larger diameter tires could easily rub. 

Can't get tires wide enough for good winter road traction, but the ones that came with the car are already too wide for the wheel wells, stick out too far causing salt road spray all over the lower parts of this car.

Its all trade off. Cruze does a fair job of following a curvy 55 mph road with a 45 mph warning speed, but if a cop is there, more than likely will give you a speeding ticket if doing over 45 mph.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I love the 18's that came on mine, I went down to a 16 with Blizzak's for the winter. It was great for the snow but Icouldn't wait to get the much better handeling 18's back on.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am getting 18s. If i were to want to fill up the wheel well i'd get 20s but then i might as well buy a gun and protect myself and my rims here in Miami.

True story


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't want to Hella flush but the 18's seem to have too much tire still. Guess I'd have to see some 18's in person that don't have balloon tires.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm kinda bais... The biggest rim I had were 22s on my Dodge Charger... they looked alright... but in reality it was the worst desision I coulda made. The 20's I had on the car all were bent. Other than that i've only owned 17's or smaller. It depends on the car in whole. IMHO 20's look retarded on small cars such as the cruze. 19's are a very uncommon size thats why there more expensive. Most everyone will go with 18's so they will be cheeper. Personally I have an ECO and I like the wheels. But If I were to upgrade wheels I would prolly get 18's just due to $$$$ and by the way why replace perfectly nice, good lookin wheels???? (I know why! I to am all about wheels too.) I'll replace mine when they get damaged.


----------

